

GeoGuessr: Let's explore the world - zellio
http://www.geoguessr.com/

======
dubfan
Very cool. Some good clues to use: road markings and signs, languages used on
signs and road names, types of cars, architecture. Going by terrain alone can
be misleading (apparently parts of Australia look remarkably similar to the
western USA)

------
mswen
That was fun. I resisted the temptation to use a search engine to explore
clues.

